
On the Impact of Programming Languages on Code Quality [pdf] - mpweiher
http://janvitek.org/pubs/toplas19.pdf
======
mpweiher
Just watching the talk live at OOPSLA, and it's very good!

Lots of flaws in the original study, which I think was heavily discussed here
at the time. Most of the original conclusions not reproducible/supported.

What remains extremely weak.

